# VLC Speicherzugriffsfehler

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab ein kleines nerviges Problem mit VLC. Starten und Abspielen geht in den meisten Fällen ganz normal. Wenn aber etwas in der Playlist steht und ich den VLC beende, bekomme ich einen Speicherzugriffsfehler und die Playlist wird nicht gespeichert. Der Debug Output dazu sieht so aus.

```
[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: IM: Deleting the input

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: exiting

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: deactivating the playlist

[0x6b4278] main playlist debug: deactivating the playlist

[0x619508] main playlist export debug: saving Medienbibliothek to file /home/eimer/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf

[Thread 0x7ffff51df700 (LWP 18781) exited]

[0x619508] main playlist export debug: looking for playlist export module: 1 candidate

[0x619508] main playlist export debug: using playlist export module "export"

[0x619508] main playlist export debug: TIMER module_need() : 10.342 ms - Total 10.342 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 10.342 ms)

[0x619508] main playlist export debug: removing module "export"

[0x6b4278] main playlist debug: playlist correctly deactivated

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: removing all services discovery tasks

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: removing all interfaces

[0x6b8ca8] main interface debug: removing module "qt4"

[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: requesting exit...

[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: waiting for UI thread...

[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: QApp exec() finished

[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: Video is not needed anymore

[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: Killing extension dialog provider

[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: ExtensionsDialogProvider is quitting...

[0x7fffe422ae88] main generic debug: removing module "lua"

[0x7fffe422ae88] lua generic debug: Deactivating all loaded extensions

[0x7fffe422ae88] lua generic debug: All extensions are now deactivated

[0x6b8ca8] qt4 interface debug: Playlist Destroyed

[0x6bc978] main interface debug: removing module "globalhotkeys"

[Thread 0x7ffff4bd6700 (LWP 18783) exited]

[0x6bbbb8] main interface debug: removing module "inhibit"

[0x6b68c8] main interface debug: removing module "dbus"

[Thread 0x7ffff50de700 (LWP 18782) exited]

[0x7fffec005b38] main input debug: Destroying the input for 'xxx1'

[0x7fffec005b38] main input debug: TIMER input launching for 'xxx1' : 160.834 ms - Total 160.834 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 160.834 ms)

[0x6b68c8] dbus interface debug: Removing dbus watch on fd 10

[0x6b68c8] dbus interface debug: Removing dbus watch on fd 10

[0x6b68c8] dbus interface debug: DBus dispatch status changed to DATA_REMAINS.

[0x6e0d68] main interface debug: removing module "hotkeys"

[0x6b4278] main playlist debug: destroying

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: TIMER ML Load : Total 52.846 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 52.846 ms)

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: TIMER Items array build : Total 0.745 ms / 3 intvls (Avg 0.248 ms)

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: TIMER Preparse run : Total 142.522 ms / 2 intvls (Avg 71.261 ms)

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: TIMER ML Dump : Total 10.643 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 10.643 ms)

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: removing stats

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: removing module "memcpymmxext"

[0x6053a8] main libvlc debug: opening config file (/home/eimer/.config/vlc/vlcrc)

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007fffe8334fbb in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

(gdb) backtrace

#0  0x00007fffe8334fbb in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#1  0x00007fffe8335315 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#2  0x00007fffebcba0fc in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0x00007fffebcba71f in QObject::destroyed(QObject*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007fffebcbaace in QObject::~QObject() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007fffe8bed079 in KIO::Scheduler::~Scheduler() () from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

#6  0x00007fffe8bf3d9b in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

#7  0x00007ffff71545d1 in ?? () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#8  0x00007ffff7154625 in exit () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#9  0x00007ffff713e4c4 in __libc_start_main () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#10 0x0000000000401279 in ?? ()

#11 0x00007fffffffdd08 in ?? ()

#12 0x000000000000001c in ?? ()

#13 0x0000000000000003 in ?? ()

#14 0x00007fffffffe065 in ?? ()

#15 0x00007fffffffe072 in ?? ()

#16 0x00007fffffffe077 in ?? ()

#17 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

```

Dann bekomme ich bei manchen Filmen das gleiche Problem, da geht der VLC ganz kurz auf und schmiert dann wieder mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler ab.

```
VLC media player 2.0.3 Twoflower (revision 2.0.2-93-g77aa89e)

[0x6b67c8] dbus interface: listening on dbus as: org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.vlc

[New Thread 0x7ffff51df700 (LWP 26588)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff50de700 (LWP 26589)]

[0x6053a8] main libvlc: VLC wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um VLC ohne Interface zu verwenden.

[New Thread 0x7ffff4bd6700 (LWP 26590)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdd00b700 (LWP 26591)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd7fff700 (LWP 26594)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdc80a700 (LWP 26597)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdc709700 (LWP 26598)]

MKV/Ebml Parser: m_el[mi_level] == NULL

MKV/Ebml Parser: Up cannot escape itself

MKV/Ebml Parser: m_el[mi_level] == NULL

MKV/Ebml Parser: Up cannot escape itself

[Thread 0x7fffdc80a700 (LWP 26597) exited]

[New Thread 0x7fffccf2f700 (LWP 26599)]

[New Thread 0x7fffbffff700 (LWP 26600)]

[New Thread 0x7fffbf7fe700 (LWP 26601)]

[New Thread 0x7fffbeffd700 (LWP 26602)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdc80a700 (LWP 26603)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdc1dc700 (LWP 26604)]

libva: VA-API version 0.32.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0".

libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0

libva: Trying to open /usr/lib64/va/drivers/nvidia_drv_video.so

libva: va_openDriver() returns 0

[0x7fffc4c0dec8] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.

[h264 @ 0x7fffc4c0bea0] Cannot parallelize deblocking type 1, decoding such frames in sequential order

[New Thread 0x7fffb3d34700 (LWP 26605)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdd87a700 (LWP 26606)]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread 0x7fffdc80a700 (LWP 26603)]

0x00007fffcf1a9f73 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so

(gdb) backtrace

#0  0x00007fffcf1a9f73 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so

#1  0x00007fffcf1aa1ce in ?? () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so

#2  0x00007fffcf1aa4c6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so

#3  0x00007fffcf1a9690 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so

#4  0x00007fffcf1a76b8 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so

#5  0x00007ffff792811f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libvlccore.so.5

#6  0x00007ffff7927dda in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libvlccore.so.5

#7  0x00007ffff7927ecb in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libvlccore.so.5

#8  0x00007ffff76d1da6 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007ffff720710d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

```

Hier noch meine VLC Installation (Hab alle 2.x Versionen probiert)

```
Installed versions:  2.0.3(17:13:23 19.09.2012)(X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat bidi cdda dbus debug dts dvbpsi dvd elibc_glibc encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt kde libnotify lua matroska mmx mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 samba sdl sqlite sse svg swscale taglib theora truetype udev vaapi vlm vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib -altivec -atmo -audioqueue -avahi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -dirac -direct2d -directfb -directx -dshow -dvb -dxva2 -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 -ios-vout -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -macosx -macosx-audio -macosx-dialog-provider -macosx-eyetv -macosx-qtkit -macosx-quartztext -macosx-vout -media-library -modplug -mtp -neon -omxil -optimisememory -oss -portaudio -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -switcher -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx -waveout -win32codecs -wingdi -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi)
```

An was könnte das liegen? Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Danke

Sebastian

EDIT:

Ich vermute mittlerweile das es an glibc liegt. Ich hab bei "dar" das selbe Problem. Da konnte ich früher Problemlos das 20GB Backup auflisten. Das bricht jetzt neuerdings auch mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler ab.

Ich bau jetzt mal GCC 4.6.3 und bau dann damit mal das System komplett neu. Glibc zu remergen hat nichts gebracht.

Sebastian

----------

## Klaus Meier

Speicherzugriffsfehler können sein:

Hardwarefehler: Denke, das kann man ausschließen, sonst würde quer Beet alles abstürzen.

Fehler im Programmcode: Dann müssten viele dieses Problem haben. Also auch eher nicht.

Bleibt noch: Es ist etwas schief gegangen. Würde ich so gestaffelt machen: Erst mal emerge vdr. Sollte es nichts bringen, dann emerge -e vdr. Wobei du ja noch bei einer anderen Anwendung Probleme hast, kann man da auch gleich ein emerge -e world machen, dass ist oft auch kein großer Unterschied. Und wenn du gerade den gcc gewechselt hast, dann auch den Kernel komplett neu bauen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ungewöhnlich..

Bevor man nun das System umgräbt würde ich es zunächst erst mal mit jungfräulichen Benutzeteinstellungen testen, sprich mit einem anderen, oder einem neu angelegten testuser, oder

~/.config/vlc/

und

~/.local/share/vlc/

mal verschieben.

----------

## franzf

Und ein revdep-rebuild ist auch nie verkehrt  :Wink: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Memtest läuft Problemlos durch. Also denk ich kanns am RAM nich liegen.

emerge -e worl mach ich jetzt gleich.

VLC Config hab ich schon gelöscht, das bringt nichts. Außerdem löst es das Problem mit dar nicht.

revdep-rebuild mach ich nach jedem Update. Das läuft sauber durch.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> emerge -e worl mach ich jetzt gleich.

 

Kannst du vorher noch ein emerge --info vlc posten?

Hattest du evtl. ein dbus-update? dbus-glib und qt-dbus danach neu gebaut?

----------

## Schorchgrinder

du kannst ja auch den vlc mal mit dem gdb laufen lassen. 

Zu den Filmen, ist das auf einen bestimmten Container begrenzt?

Bei mir crasht xine beim ogm-format, aber auch nur wenn es in in der Playlist weiter springt.

Auf den anderen Playern läuft es

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

emerge --info vlc (leider schon mitten im emerge -e world)

```
$ emerge --info vlc

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Sep 2012 23:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                                  

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                                                                                                       

MAKEOPTS="-j9"                                                                                                                                                                     

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                             

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                                          

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                                             

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"                                                                                                                                               

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aacplus acl acpi alsa amd64 apng auto-hinter avcodec avx bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr cli consolekit corefonts coverart cracklib crypt cuda cups custom-cflags cxx dar64 dbus declarative device-mapper dri drm dts dvd dvdr dynamic embedded emboss encode exif extensions extras ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran freetype g3dvl gdbm gif gpm gtk hpcups hpijs iconv jpeg kde kipi lame lcms libnotify lua mad matroska mercurial minizip mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses networkmanager nfs nfsidmap nfsv3 nfsv4 nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs nvidia obex ofa ogg opencl opengl openmp openvpn oscar pam pango pcre pdf pdfimport perl pkcs11 png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 rar rdesktop readline redeyes samba sdl secure-delete session sift smbsharemodes smp snmp spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream subversion svg system-sqlite taglib tcpd theora threads thumbnail tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unlock-notify upower usb vaapi vcd vdpau vlc vlm vorbis wavpack webgl webkit windeco wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvfb xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-video/vlc-2.0.3 was built with the following:

USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat bidi cdda dbus debug dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt kde libnotify lua matroska mmx mp3 mpeg (multilib) musepack ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 samba sdl sqlite sse svg swscale taglib theora truetype udev vaapi vlm vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) (-media-library) -modplug -mtp (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -oss -portaudio -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -switcher -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx (-waveout) (-win32codecs) (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi"
```

Die obere Ausgabe ist schon von gdb.

Der Film wo ich es reproduzieren kann ist ein mkv mit h264.

Beim Playlistenproblem ist es egal was drin steht.

Sebastian

----------

## Schorchgrinder

ich sehe du hast auch eine nvidia am laufen, mit dem CS-Treiber hatte ich mal Probleme und bin bei nouveau gelandet.

Im Moment halt das mit dem Absturz von Xine und Flashvids haben Falschfarben. Irgendwann wollte ich mal USE"=-vdpau" machen.

```
gentoo64 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.5.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.3-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X4_600e_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 06 Sep 2012 11:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.5, 1.12.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)                                                                                                                         

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2                                                                                                                                          

Repositories: gentoo multimedia maggu2810-overlay stuff sabayon meineOverlay                                                                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                                                                                             

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                                                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n --keep-going"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="-v"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/maggu2810-overlay /var/lib/layman/stuff /var/lib/layman/sabayon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit 3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac ace acl acpi ads alsa amd64 apm aspell bash-completion branding bzip2 c++0x cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk cxx dbus declarative disk-partition dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr embedded emboss encode exif faac faad fam fat ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse g3dvl gdbm gif gnutls gpg gpm gtk gzip iconv icu int64 ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi laptop lcms libkms libnotify lzma mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack nagios-dns ncurses nls nptl nvram ogg ogg123 ogm opengl openmp otr pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 rar readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4a sse5 ssl startup-notification svg szip tcpd theora tiff tls transcode truetype udev udisks unicode unzip upower usb vdpau vorbis wma wma-fixed wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xml xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp atiixp-modem emu10k1x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="bh gt68xx" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vga vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das mit den Falschfarben bei Flash hab ich auch wenn ich in Flash die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviere.

Bei VLC spielt es keine Rolle ob GPU Beschleunigung an oder aus ist.

So schlimm ist es nicht ich gucke Filme eh meist mit dem MediaCenter, ist eigentlich mehr Neugier als alles andere.

Das emerge -e world hat auch nix gebracht. Probleme bei VLC und dar sind immer noch die gleichen.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

Mist, das kommt jetzt etwas spät, aber...

Deinen CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS ein "-ggdb" hinzufügen schadet nicht, im Gegenteil, das bringt einige nützliche Informationen beim Debuggen. Die Debug-Informationen kannst du raussplitten, so dass sie bei der normalen Programmausführung nicht stören: -> man make.conf ->FEATURES -> splitdebug

Da könnte man dann z.B. sehen, in welcher Funktion/Datei/Zeile genau der Segfault passiert, alle Infos natürlich auch in jedem Schritt des BT.

Fürs erste wäre es toll, wenn du mit "-ggdb" den vlc, ffmpeg, x264, libmatroska und die Qt-Pakete (allen Voran qt-core und qt-dbus) neu bauen könntest (dein i7 packt das ja in unter 15 Minuten  :Wink: )

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab die genannten Pakte mit -ggdb gebaut. Die Debugausgabe sieht aber leider immer noch genau so aus wie oben. Der gdb zeigt nicht mehr an. Muss ich da noch irgendwas machen oder einstellen?

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Der gdb zeigt nicht mehr an. Muss ich da noch irgendwas machen oder einstellen?

 

Hast du splitdebug deinen FEATURES hinzugefügt? Ansonsten wird rigoros gestripped, und alle debug-Infos, die durch -ggdb hinzukamen, sind wieder futsch.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Jetzt kommt da schon mehr:

Das Playlistenproblem:

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007fffe82cb44b in QDBusAdaptorConnector::relaySlot (this=0x7fffe4387fa0, argv=0x7fffffffdb20) at qdbusabstractadaptor.cpp:270

270     qdbusabstractadaptor.cpp: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

        in qdbusabstractadaptor.cpp

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007fffe82cb44b in QDBusAdaptorConnector::relaySlot (this=0x7fffe4387fa0, argv=0x7fffffffdb20) at qdbusabstractadaptor.cpp:270

#1  0x00007fffe82cb855 in QDBusAdaptorConnector::qt_metacall (this=0x7fffe4387fa0, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=<optimized out>, _a=0x7fffffffdb20)

    at qdbusabstractadaptor.cpp:366

#2  0x00007fffebcb0866 in QMetaObject::activate (sender=0x7fffe4388010, m=<optimized out>, local_signal_index=<optimized out>, argv=0x7fffffffdb20) at kernel/qobject.cpp:3566

#3  0x00007fffebcb0e6f in QObject::destroyed (this=<optimized out>, _t1=0x7fffe4388010) at .moc/debug-shared/moc_qobject.cpp:149

#4  0x00007fffebcb603e in QObject::~QObject (this=0x7fffe4388010, __in_chrg=<optimized out>) at kernel/qobject.cpp:844

#5  0x00007fffe8b88239 in KIO::Scheduler::~Scheduler() () from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

#6  0x00007fffe8b92ebb in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

#7  0x00007fffe8b8c037 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

#8  0x00007ffff715d639 in __run_exit_handlers (status=0, listp=0x7ffff74c35a8, run_list_atexit=true) at exit.c:78

#9  0x00007ffff715d6c5 in __GI_exit (status=<optimized out>) at exit.c:100

#10 0x00007ffff7147614 in __libc_start_main (main=0x401250 <main>, argc=1, ubp_av=0x7fffffffdd48, init=<optimized out>, fini=<optimized out>, rtld_fini=<optimized out>, 

    stack_end=0x7fffffffdd38) at libc-start.c:258

#11 0x0000000000401609 in _start ()

```

Das Problem mit der mkv Datei:

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread 0x7fffdc901700 (LWP 14040)]

0x00007fffc73aef2d in CopyFromUswc (dst=0x7fffb8192380 "\020\020\020\020\020\020\020\020\020\020", dst_pitch=720, src=0x7fffb812034a '\020' <repeats 200 times>..., 

    src_pitch=714, width=714, height=5, cpu=4072) at copy.c:86

86      copy.c: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

        in copy.c

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007fffc73aef2d in CopyFromUswc (dst=0x7fffb8192380 "\020\020\020\020\020\020\020\020\020\020", dst_pitch=720, src=0x7fffb812034a '\020' <repeats 200 times>..., 

    src_pitch=714, width=714, height=5, cpu=4072) at copy.c:86

#1  0x00007fffc73af1a4 in CopyPlane (dst=0x7fffb2f67000 "", dst_pitch=716, src=0x7fffb8120080 '\020' <repeats 200 times>..., src_pitch=714, 

    cache=0x7fffb81920b0 '\020' <repeats 200 times>..., cache_size=<optimized out>, width=714, height=436, cpu=4072) at copy.c:243

#2  0x00007fffc73af499 in CopyFromNv12 (dst=0x7fffac0022c0, src=0x7fffdc900b90, src_pitch=0x7fffdc900bb0, width=714, height=436, cache=0x7fffb80009e0) at copy.c:315

#3  0x00007fffc73ae617 in Extract (p_external=0x7fffb80008c0, p_picture=0x7fffac0022c0, p_ff=<optimized out>) at vaapi.c:416

#4  0x00007fffc73ac6db in vlc_va_Extract (va=<optimized out>, src=0x7fffccc0c2c0, dst=0x7fffac0022c0) at va.h:54

#5  ffmpeg_CopyPicture (p_ff_pic=0x7fffccc0c2c0, p_pic=0x7fffac0022c0, p_dec=0x7fffccc2f268) at video.c:933

#6  DecodeVideo (p_dec=0x7fffccc2f268, pp_block=<optimized out>) at video.c:761

#7  0x00007ffff792ab7f in DecoderDecodeVideo (p_dec=0x7fffccc2f268, p_block=0x7fffcccd2d50) at input/decoder.c:1517

#8  0x00007ffff792a888 in DecoderProcessVideo (b_flush=false, p_block=0x7fffcccd2d50, p_dec=0x7fffccc2f268) at input/decoder.c:1888

#9  DecoderProcess (p_dec=0x7fffccc2f268, p_block=<optimized out>) at input/decoder.c:2063

#10 0x00007ffff792a97b in DecoderThread (p_data=0x7fffccc2f268) at input/decoder.c:938

#11 0x00007ffff76d5ec6 in start_thread (arg=0x7fffdc901700) at pthread_create.c:305

#12 0x00007ffff720b9bd in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115
```

Ich guck mir das dann morgen mal genauer an.

Sebastian

EDIT:

Ich hab jetzt mal eine LiveCD (Linux Mint) mit VLC probiert. Da hab ich auf dem Rechner die gleichen Probleme.

Ich lass das jetzt einfach so und hopffe das irgendwann mal phonon-mplayer kommt.

Sebastian

----------

